# Shut Down Day - Can CF Do It?



## Kornowski

I found this before, You have to try and go a whole day without going on your computer...

http://www.shutdownday.org/

Thinks you could do it? Even better, think Computer Forum could do it?


----------



## Geoff

I could easily do it, i'd just spend the day outside on my car


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It would be easy, but It'd be cool to get the whole of Computer Forum to do it.


----------



## Shane

i dunno lol....i would probably have withdrawal Symptoms


----------



## bldgengineer

is it based on going on the internet or starting a computer itself? Its a saturday so I wouldn't be at work so, my home computer yeah, my work computer no.


----------



## The_Other_One

Ugh...  A Saturday?  Well, I'm sure I could as long as I had other plans.  But if I were just stuck at home, there's really no way.

Besides, what all does this include?  Just your PC?  What about cell phones?  DVD Players, Tivo...  There are so many other things that are "computers" in our life.  Man get into my grandparents MDX, it's GPS/Trip computer is more powerful than some computers here


----------



## Ben

Hmm....I'm not so sure I could do that. I'd probably die if I didn't get on, Just fall down and die. That's all. Especially since it's a Saturday, This is gonna suck.


----------



## Kornowski

C'mon guys, It won't be that hard... It means you can't turn it on, you can use a cell phone or DVD player, just not your PC.

You won't die, We'll do it together, it'll be easier that way, lol 

I'll do it, see if you can!


----------



## Geoff

Tell ian to bring down the forum for a day


----------



## QuestionCat

lol  This subject amuses me.  It came up on another board I go to.  The ones saying, _yeah, I can do it_....... will probably be the ones lurking.    

I don't know if I could do it.  Maybe.  Gotta think some more about it.


----------



## Kornowski

I think it'd be really easy! Just go out and do something outdoorsy 

I don't think Ian would shut it down, lol, Worth a try though


----------



## Ben

I do things outdoorsy on Saturdays, like ride on the scooter swing, but I usually get on the computer once or twice for a while on Saturdays, it would be hard for me not to! Computer forum is my life....And you're trying to take it away!


----------



## QuestionCat

lol  Is this you?


----------



## Ben

Hey!! How'd you get my picture?


----------



## dragon2309

Not possible, im never at home for a full day to begin with, im either at school or at work. At school a good 6-70% of lessons are computer based courses. At work our epos system runs on a very small version of red hat linux so all tills are just PC's...

At home, well, i didnt spend £800 on my PC just to leave it there, but as i said, im not at home for a full day, ever.

dragon


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yes I could stay off it for 24 hours but I would leave my PC on for folding.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I prolly wont do it. 
Cause...saturdays are always dull and stuff.

Ill see what i can do.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I'm going to do it, I don't know about anybody else


----------



## Grey410

I do it all the time.  Depends on where and when though.  There been entire weekends I haven't touched my pc.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So planning a LAN on that day is bad? 

or is it just internet.


----------



## PabloTeK

I can.











Then again, I'm staying at a friends over Sat/Sun night and I'm at the Great Central Railway's 60's gala that weekend.


----------



## Ben

g4m3rof1337 said:


> So planning a LAN on that day is bad?
> 
> or is it just internet.



The whole computer, you have to turn it off and leave it off for the whole day. Hence the name, "Shut down day"


----------



## dragon2309

Be warned im making a very long list of all the people who said they can do it and I will be checking the forum ALL DAY. Let's see who _really can _do it...

dragon


----------



## PabloTeK

I may just pay a visit via my friends C2D rig, which is almost a copy of this.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> So planning a LAN on that day is bad?
> 
> or is it just internet.



It's not like you aren't allowed on it, it's just to see if you can.

Bring it on Dragon 

Computers aren't life!


----------



## palidon112

i'd go snowboarding.


----------



## Verve

I'm IN. It'll be good for me


----------



## Burgerbob

I can't get on in the first place, so no worries! which is really cheap, i guess.


----------



## Punk

I've already spent like more than two month without touching my comp.... It's no big deal, just go for a walk, ride your MTb see your friends ( Tjough you'll need a life ).


----------



## codeman0013

There is no way i could go without being on the computer one i work almost 7 days a week either at my job or my home consulting job as well as my schooling its all on a computer so there is no way i can put a hwole day aside...


----------



## The_Beast

I know when I go deer hunting I don't touch a computer for 3-7 days


----------



## QuestionCat

I was just reading some of the pop-up comments on the map.  Some of them are pretty funny.


----------



## JamesBart

i would love the chance everyday not to be on my computer. but if im not i aint making money! well yeah i'd do it! haha


----------



## Ben

Hmm...I guess it would be possible, just go do something with friends, so count me in Dragon.


----------



## Cromewell

I've gone for a long time without being on a computer. It's not that hard really. It always suprises me how hard some people find it. All you have to do is go outside...of course then you have to deal with that strange bight glowing thing in the sky 

Just go camping with friends or something, you'll find that can be as fun, if not more so than wasting a day on your computer


----------



## apj101

dragon2309 said:


> Be warned im making a very long list of all the people who said they can do it and I will be checking the forum ALL DAY. Let's see who _really can _do it...
> 
> dragon



I will check also, and remember even if you set your status to hidden _I_ can still see you


----------



## jimmymac

well i am supposed to be on a session out in liverpool that particular day, although not sure if its an all day session or a "starting later afternoon" session.

either way alcohol may keep me off the boards for a good period of time, although i make no promises


----------



## Ben

Cromewell said:


> I've gone for a long time without being on a computer. It's not that hard really. It always suprises me how hard some people find it. All you have to do is go outside...of course then you have to deal with that strange bight glowing thing in the sky
> 
> Just go camping with friends or something, you'll find that can be as fun, if not more so than wasting a day on your computer



Yeah, it's not as hard as I make it sound, I've gone 4 months without using the computer. When I got back, I had over 600 messages in my email account. None were spam. It was quite amazing. But I just go outside for a bike ride with friends, or go hang out some where.


----------



## Kornowski

*In In!*



webbenji said:


> I've already spent like more than two month without touching my comp.... It's no big deal, just go for a walk, *ride your MTb* see your friends ( Tjough you'll need a life ).



Stop rubbing it in! lol  



jimmymac said:


> well i am supposed to be on a session out in liverpool that particular day, although not sure if its an all day session or a "starting later afternoon" session.
> 
> either way alcohol may keep me off the boards for a good period of time, although i make no promises



Wooo! Liverpool! 

Well, APJ101 and Dragon can count me in and check up on me and what-not


----------



## MrCool0760

If i remember when it is (which i probably wont) then ill do it. I have horrible memory though so we'll see.


----------



## JamesBart

yeah i'll do it!!!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Kornowski said:


> Well, APJ101 and Dragon can count me in and check up on me and what-not




Me too please.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome! Nice one guys! 

It won't be hard at all!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Kornowski said:


> Awesome! Nice one guys!
> 
> It won't be hard at all!




Yeah and it might even be fun!


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, of course it will!

We don't _need_ computers, they just make everything more fun!


----------



## SFR

If it was during the week then I would have to say no.  I spend 8 hours a day on a computer at work.

If it was on a Saturday, I would also have to say no.  Online class assignments are due Wednesday's and Saturday's.

Now if it was on a Sunday, I could easily live without going on the computer all of Sunday.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, of course it will!
> 
> We don't _need_ computers, they just make everything more fun!



True true! 
But really computers don't make *everything *more fun. 


I'm thinking I will go trekking over some of our 5 acres and another 5 of an abandoned field, taking photos.


----------



## WeatherMan

Im in!


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah! Another one!  Well in!

Yeah, Make sure you get some good photos!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Kornowski said:


> Yeah! Another one!  Well in!
> 
> Yeah, Make sure you get some good photos!



Will do, I was just over there yesterday but who cares the more photos the merrier


----------



## Rambo

SFR said:


> If it was during the week then I would have to say no.  I spend 8 hours a day on a computer at work.
> 
> If it was on a Saturday, I would also have to say no.  Online class assignments are due Wednesday's and Saturday's.
> 
> Now if it was on a Sunday, I could easily live without going on the computer all of Sunday.



It starts in exactly 10 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes and 20 seconds from the point of typing this post.


----------



## Kornowski

You didn't work that out, it's from the web-site 

You gonna do it Rambo?


----------



## Rambo

Hmmm, I dunno. Saturday's can be boring...

How about you guys apoint me to be the CoFo supervisor? Therefore, if anyone comes on I can catch them in the act!


----------



## 4W4K3

I have to use a computer at work also, although they are like 10 year old pieces of crap.


----------



## Kornowski

4W4K3 said:


> I have to use a computer at work also, although they are like 10 year old pieces of crap.



lol! What do you do at work?



Rambo said:


> Hmmm, I dunno. Saturday's can be boring...
> 
> How about you guys apoint me to be the CoFo supervisor? Therefore, if anyone comes on I can catch them in the act!



Pfffft! Don't think you can get away with it that easy!


----------



## diduknowthat

I can probably last a saturday without my computer, i'll just go to my friends house and we'll play football or something.


----------



## Kornowski

If we carry on at this rate, they're be no-body on CF on the day!


----------



## Verve

Well, I'm gonna be stuck in a stupid SAT prep class for three hours that day, so that'll keep me off for a good amount of time.

How many are there now? Like 10 or so for sure I think?


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat


There's the people so far


----------



## 4W4K3

Kornowski said:


> lol! What do you do at work?



Car mechanic. We use ancient computers to keep track and check inventory, process orders, clock in, and sign off for commission work. They are probably 400MHz machines, they take about 10 minutes to boot up and loading an 800*600 image on there internet can take several minutes. Very crappy computers. I know our internet is great because I bring in my laptop and steal a connection, loads lightning fast on my computer.


----------



## SFR

Well, my girlfriend is turning 21 on Sunday and our friends (the ones over 21) are going up to Disneyland and California Adventures this weekend to celebrate her birthday.  I guess if it was this weekend I would say yes....

Oh wait, I am going to New York two Fridays from today, gonna visit my aunt in New Jersey on Saturday and Sunday and have to do some software training at Westpoint the remainder of the week...

I guess you CAN add me to the list


----------



## Emperor_nero

Well welcome to it SFR!


----------



## patrickv

i think i can shut my pc down but however i'll be using another one at my friends house ,so im not really sure..


----------



## kof2000

my workplace blocked that site


----------



## Kornowski

kof2000 said:


> my workplace blocked that site



Maybe they wan't you to be on the computer aaallllllll day? 

So, Here's another list:

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat
SFR


----------



## Schonza

Yeah, I'll take part. It'll be easy. Homework, work, other things.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat
SFR
schoning16


Yay!


----------



## Punk

BTw when is it lol?

Im in  but that depends when...


----------



## Kornowski

10 days 44 mins and 39 seconds 

A week this saturday!


----------



## Ben

Ah, Can't wait for this! Should be fun!


----------



## QuestionCat

Ten bucks says you log in at the stroke of midnight that night.   

_Wha'd I miss?_  lol


----------



## Ben

Hmmm...I didn't think of that! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, Yeah, I probably will!

There's a few people in on it at the moment


----------



## PabloTeK

I'll be playing trains with a scale of 12 inches to the foot! Could be very fun if it all goes wrong.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, That sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Verve

GCR said:


> I'll be playing trains with a scale of 12 inches to the foot! Could be very fun if it all goes wrong.



the sad thing is, I read that three times before I understood... I'm slow today. Too much school.


----------



## Ben

Starwarsman said:


> the sad thing is, I read that three times before I understood... I'm slow today. Too much school.



Haha, don't be too hard on yourself, I read it 5 times before understanding.


----------



## PabloTeK

I blame my brain cell for making things hard to read.

Whoops, there it goes...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol. Yellow Text. I am still up in the air on participating 

Lol yellow like a lemon. 
<-----------


----------



## Burgerbob

Starwarsman said:


> the sad thing is, I read that three times before I understood... I'm slow today. Too much school.



Same here! I was trying to figure out the ratio for a while.


----------



## Ben

Burgerbob said:


> Same here! I was trying to figure out the ratio for a while.



Yeah, it had me totally confused. But finally, the light bulb went off, and I figured it out, all by myself!


----------



## Kornowski

I don't see what was so hard to figure out, lol


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I don't see what was so hard to figure out, lol



Ah, I guess we're all just not as mighty and smart as you. All hail Kornowski!


----------



## Kornowski

I guess you aren't , Whoop Dee Doo! I have a fan club


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I guess you aren't , Whoop Dee Doo! I have a fan club



Oooh! Can I be president of the fan club??


----------



## s_m_w_d

What ever about shutting down CF.com imagine the panic for *some* users if the off topic section was closed for a day they wouldnt know what to do at all.


----------



## Shane

i cant do it man....i just cant


----------



## Verve

Hey, are we going to go by the same time zone as the website, or are we just adjusting it to our own time zone? (I think it's based off the eastern zone, which is mine...)


----------



## Ben

Hmm, good question, I'm eastern also, but maybe we should start a day early, let people suffer even more.


----------



## QuestionCat

Starwarsman said:


> Hey, are we going to go by the same time zone as the website, or are we just adjusting it to our own time zone? (I think it's based off the eastern zone, which is mine...)



lol  Only a true forum addict would think of this.


----------



## Verve

QuestionCat said:


> lol  Only a true forum addict would think of this.



true *makes note to self in .txt file*


----------



## QuestionCat

Starwarsman said:


> true *makes note to self in .txt file*



muahaha


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

i dont wanna do it!!! u cant make me!! and besides.... weekends are when i play games.


----------



## QuestionCat

M0ddingMan1a said:


> i dont wanna do it!!! u cant make me!! and besides.... weekends are when i play games.



haha  We're gonna tie you down and make you turn off your computer.  Tough stuff.  So there.

Actually, I'm still uncertain what I will do.  I never make rash decisions.  Can't be hurried.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Starwarsman said:


> Hey, are we going to go by the same time zone as the website, or are we just adjusting it to our own time zone? (I think it's based off the eastern zone, which is mine...)




I don't know about the rest of you guys (And if there are any gals )  but I have the time stamps  automatically adjust for my timezone.


----------



## QuestionCat

Emperor_nero said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys (And if there are any gals )  but I have the time stamps  automatically adjust for my timezone.



Another forum addict speaks up.      I love it.  You guys crack me up.


----------



## Emperor_nero

QuestionCat said:


> Another forum addict speaks up.      I love it.  You guys crack me up.




Why thank you we try. 

And if you don't mind me asking, are you a guy or a gal?


----------



## QuestionCat

Emperor_nero said:


> Why thank you we try.
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking, are you a guy or a gal?



You lifting my tail Nero?   

I'm a she.  Funny you should ask.  I've been asked that before because I don't mind saying what I think or feel.  Perhaps that's a guy thing?  I don't mind it though that you asked.  

I like girlie things.  Very much so.  I'm a girlie girl w/moxie.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yeah I thought by your posting style that you were a she. 
Thanks for answering.

But anyway back on topic.


----------



## QuestionCat

Okay wait.  _Why in the HELL_would a man choose an avatar like mine?     I just thought of that.

Okay wait.  Don't answer that!     I know the answer.

Carry on...


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

QuestionCat said:


> haha  We're gonna tie you down and make you turn off your computer.  Tough stuff.  So there.
> 
> Actually, I'm still uncertain what I will do.  I never make rash decisions.  Can't be hurried.



hah, nothing can hold me!! i can break free with a gum wrapper and a paper clip (macgyver style yo)


----------



## Emperor_nero

M0ddingMan1a said:


> hah, nothing can hold me!! i can break free with a gum wrapper and a paper clip (macgyver style yo)



Ahh that is a great show.


----------



## kof2000

the only time i'm away from the computer is if there is a rolling blackout


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I think because of the time zone difference thing, it'll have to be like just a saturday where-ever you are. A week this saturday...

I'm still doing this, I don't see why it's sooo bad! It's only a computer, It's not as if it has a drip in it to my arm


----------



## Punk

Yes exactly I mean, what's the whole point of doing this?? It's so easy.

Come on if you have a life, you can do it....

That's why I can do it anyday....


----------



## Ben

QuestionCat said:


> Okay wait.  _Why in the HELL_would a man choose an avatar like mine?     I just thought of that.
> 
> Okay wait.  Don't answer that!     I know the answer.
> 
> Carry on...



lol, I figured you were a girl when I first saw you, I mean come on, "QuestionCat"? Do you really think a guy would pick that? And then I saw the Avatar, that pretty much confirmed it.



webbenji said:


> Yes exactly I mean, what's the whole point of doing this?? It's so easy.
> 
> Come on if you have a life, you can do it....
> 
> That's why I can do it anyday....



I really don't have much of a life outside of this forum. This is all I really do on the internet besides look at Web Comics. I'm addicted.


----------



## Kornowski

Oh Yeah! Happy Birthday Halain! 

Sure you, you do stuff when not on the computer don't you?


----------



## QuestionCat

Well, I'm happy to know my gender has now been verified and accepted.  (does everyone go through this when they join or is it just me??? lol  )


----------



## robina_80

is it just pc's so can i still play on my Wii or does it mean computers in general also when is it this satuarday


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Oh Yeah! Happy Birthday Halian!
> 
> Sure you, you do stuff when not on the computer don't you?




Thanks!!! It's good to be 13! 

And yeah, I do plenty of stuff with friends, mostly outside sports, like Ultimate Frisbee, biking, and our scooter swing in Jet's backyard. I'm also in a band, so we have practices and I play guitar a lot. So, I actually do have a life outside of this forum, I should have put a note of sarcasm on that post, but oh well.


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Thanks!!! It's good to be 13!
> 
> And yeah, I do plenty of stuff with friends, mostly outside sports, like Ultimate Frisbee, biking, and our scooter swing in Jet's backyard. I'm also in a band, so we have practices and I play guitar a lot. So, I actually do have a life outside of this forum, I should have put a note of sarcasm on that post, but oh well.



Good!
Oh right, See some good stuff there, lots of things in common, 
Band - Check
Guitar - Check
Bike - Used till, when I get a new one, Check



It's a week this saturday, and it's just the computer, so yeah, you could play the Wii


----------



## robina_80

im in it will be a peace of piss, i mean how hard is it?
people who cant keep of there computers get a life! but if its for your work or school work then you ahve to


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Good!
> Oh right, See some good stuff there, lots of things in common,
> Band - Check
> Guitar - Check
> Bike - Used till, when I get a new one, Check



Oh yeah, I've heard some stuff about your bike, but I haven't heard the full story. Why are you getting a new one?


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat
SFR
robina_80


Halian, I'll PM you to save going off topic


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Kornowski
> [-0MEGA-]
> Grey410
> GCR
> palidon112
> Starwarsman
> 6071842
> Halian
> MrCool0760
> Emperor_nero
> Bootup05
> diduknowthat
> SFR
> robina_80
> 
> 
> Halian, I'll PM you to save going off topic



Ah, good plan


----------



## Kabu

I can do it only if you use handcuffs, a gag, and toss me in the closet!


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> I can do it only if you use handcuffs, a gag, and toss me in the closet!



I'll be needing you address then


----------



## Punk

DUde you forgot to add me in the list


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat
SFR
robina_80
webbenji


Sorry Dude, There we go, the list so far


----------



## X24

Add me in


----------



## Jet

Is this the "I'll probably be on" list?


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> Is this the "I'll probably be on" list?



No, this is the "I won't be on" list


----------



## kobaj

I wasnt on my computer all day yesterday, so ill let that be my "shut down day"


----------



## Verve

kobaj said:


> I wasnt on my computer all day yesterday, so ill let that be my "shut down day"



CHEATER!

j/k, lol


----------



## Jet

Halian said:


> No, this is the "I won't be on" list



:gasp: You said you would be on earlier.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat
SFR
robina_80
webbenji
X24

Anybody else wanna join?


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> :gasp: You said you would be on earlier.



I changed my mind


----------



## Kornowski

Anybody else want to do it?


----------



## QuestionCat

I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Kabu

Halian said:


> I'll be needing you address then



LOL...you can find me on the beach with a Bufo short stick in the mornings!


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> LOL...you can find me on the beach with a Bufo short stick in the mornings!



Haha! I'm lookin forward to it!


----------



## Kabu

The Pacific is much colder than the Atlantic - I suggest you invest in a wetsuit!


----------



## PohTayToez

I know I could do it... I've definitely went a day without a computer not even trying, just on a day when I'm busy, however I don't think that I'm going to do it, just because I have no motivation and nothing to prove.  I know that I COULD do it if I HAD to, but just to prove that I can is no reason.


----------



## TheOrteganator

I'll be at work that day. Unfortunately I am required to use a laptop at work... but I promise I'll leave my personal computer alone!


----------



## ian

I could do it if I wanted to, but I dont want to do it.
There should be another option which says "I can but I dont want to"
I will be online that day at least some point in the day.


----------



## TFT

That's the day I'll definately be on, I'll have it all to myself at supersonic speed


----------



## Ben

Ahhhh, you sad, sad people. Go outside and get some light!


----------



## Cromewell

Halian said:


> Ahhhh, you sad, sad people. Go outside and get some light!


You mean natural light? 

There's this strange glowing thing in the sky...I haven't seen it since last week. No joke, I was working nights


----------



## Ben

Cromewell said:


> You mean natural light?
> 
> There's this strange glowing thing in the sky...I haven't seen it since last week. No joke, I was working nights



Yeahhh...It's kind of like the stars at night, except it bigger an brighter


----------



## ADE

Put a poll in this thread for goodness bonkers!!!


----------



## Mr Random

you have to have a computer off to mod it, dont you? i dont really see the loss, because i work on mine more when its off than on, plus i've always got my xbox (its only half a computer)

lol, goodness bonkers..


----------



## The_Beast

well I shut down for the day even though I didn't sign up


----------



## Emperor_nero

The_Beast said:


> well I shut down for the day even though I didn't sign up




Wrong day lol  It's one week from today.


----------



## The_Beast

Emperor_nero said:


> Wrong day lol  It's one week from today.


 
dam I was thinking it was today


----------



## Kabu

The_Beast said:


> dam I was thinking it was today



Been drinking too much green beer???  LOL  Don't worry about it, we'll give you credit for next Saturday!


----------



## The_Beast

Kabu said:


> Been drinking too much green beer??? LOL Don't worry about it, we'll give you credit for next Saturday!


 
no I'm only 15 so I don't drink and I'm not Irish at all (I'm german %100)

woot credit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spitviper

I will try (does xbox count) but some of my friends will push me to get onto my computer


----------



## Kabu

The_Beast said:


> no I'm only 15 so I don't drink and I'm not Irish at all (I'm german %100)
> 
> woot credit!!!!!!!!!



You don't have to be Irish to have fun   But its good you don't drink, it's not that great.


----------



## Kornowski

Not long to go!


----------



## QuestionCat

The_Beast said:


> dam I was thinking it was today



_HAHAHAH!!!!!_ 

So how was it??    Perhaps you can assuage some concerns the others might have in advance.


----------



## Punk

Saying that youre 100% german is not an argument to " I don't drink because im 15..." 

Saying you're American is a good one


----------



## The_Beast

QuestionCat said:


> _HAHAHAH!!!!!_
> 
> So how was it??  Perhaps you can assuage some concerns the others might have in advance.


 
It was easy, I played Black, Tiger Woods PGA Tour 07 and GTA:SA all day


----------



## Kabu

So basically you just switched "types" of computers!?!  LOL


----------



## The_Beast

Kabu said:


> So basically you just switched "types" of computers!?! LOL


 
yeah but I think you can use Ps2, xbox's, Psp's as long as your not using a computer. idk what the official rules of this shut down day are


----------



## Kornowski

I think it's mainly computers, so, Yeah, you could use a console or something similair.


----------



## Kornowski

Don't forget about it, it's this Saturday!

Anybody still doing it or want to join in?


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

I'm going to try...Ill touch my computer, but I wont turn it on. It just needs a good fondling everyday. Besides, I have new RAM coming tomorrow most likely..gotta give it a test run right? bah, I'm In! No computers saturday. 

Does and HDTV Computer count?


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski
[-0MEGA-]
Grey410
GCR
palidon112
Starwarsman
6071842
Halian
MrCool0760
Emperor_nero
Bootup05
diduknowthat
SFR
robina_80
webbenji
X24
Kabu
Zorrowannabe9


That's a pretty good list!


----------



## Jack Bauer

I'll think about it I have no idea what I am doing this saturday so I''ll give my answer sometime this friday.


----------



## Verve

well, I'm going flying in a glider with some friends, so I'll gladly turn my computer off on Saturday


----------



## The_Beast

Do I get credit for last Saturday???


----------



## djcon

I won't be able to.... I work everyday.... USING My Computer! lol


----------



## goosy22

easy as pie... don't get on my computer much anymore anyways... to many good games on my 360 and PS3...


----------



## Kabu

I'm on the list.   Gonna go to the beach and surf, build sand castles, and drink beer.  It's supposed to be 70 degrees which is perfect!


----------



## PabloTeK

Got me camera and monopod ready, now I just have to lay my hands on a WTT and I'll be ready!


----------



## Ben

The_Beast said:


> Do I get credit for last Saturday???



lol. I don't think so. Sorry


----------



## footballstevo75

I could easily do it tomorrow. I work 12-8, so sleep in, and after work go out with friends. Easy. If I didn't work tomorrow, well that would be interesting.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Not going to happen. 
I ll be on the usual time for my saturdays...
 noon to around 4 then 6 to...? 

 Unless plans change or something happens...




Yup...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I would have a headache, like a caffeine withdrawal. 



I wonder how many Gigabytes the human brain can store? Anyone heard anything about that


----------



## Jack Bauer

Well I am not going to do it.  I don't have anything planned to do tomorrow so  I'll most likely be on computerforum or playing games all day.


----------



## lhstud10

easy ill play gears for 10hrs


----------



## ian

I am online today more than usual.


----------



## Rambo

Heh - good luck guys!  

Technically, you could go on someone else's PC, right?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

i failed already.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ha Ha you signed on ...the...computer.....



.Shhh...Dont tell anyone i am on...


----------



## Ben

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Ha Ha you signed on ...the...computer.....
> 
> 
> 
> .Shhh...Dont tell anyone i am on...



Ahh. I'm on aswell. All my friends in my neighborhood are either busy, have company over, are grounded. Or don't want to do anything. So it's really boring. I had no choice. Besides, I had to learn some songs on the guitar for band


----------



## Kabu

Well, I made it to 2:00 pm.  But that's only because I wasn't home...lol


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> Well, I made it to 2:00 pm.  But that's only because I wasn't home...lol



I'm sorry Kornowski! We have failed you! We are not worthy in your presence


----------



## Jack Bauer

Does it still count if I wasn't on here for about 5 hours ?  I would have been off longer if it hadn't started raining outside.


----------



## Kabu

Halian said:


> I'm sorry Kornowski! We have failed you! We are not worthy in your presence



That's because he has a life!  LOL

I'm sorry too!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It was a horible day outside...rain..and wtf fog... havent had that in a while... 

But I was on...As usual...


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> That's because he has a life!  LOL
> 
> I'm sorry too!



Well I have a life too. Just not today. Except for the fact that Jet was able to do something earlier today. So I wasn't so bored anymore!


----------



## footballstevo75

lol woops
Just got back from work, and went to check my FS thread, totally forgot.  Oh well, I didn't sign up anyways.


----------



## Rambo

Hahaha, you all failed (_well, not everyone, but still..._)! 

I bet Kornowski will be having words with you tomorrow!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

NOPE, ya can't get me to shutdown


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Hahaha, you all failed (_well, not everyone, but still..._)!
> 
> I bet Kornowski will be having words with you tomorrow!



Most likely. But I totally forgot about it this morning. I had a hangover from the concert I went to last night(Too much sweet tea), so I couldn't remember a thing


----------



## Kabu

Halian said:


> Most likely. But I totally forgot about it this morning. I had a hangover from the concert I went to last night(Too much sweet tea), so I couldn't remember a thing



Aren't you a little young to be hittin' the hard stuff?...LOL  I haven't had sweet tea since I lived in New Orleans.


----------



## The_Beast

stayed up too late on friday night


----------



## QuestionCat

I DID IT!!!  And I wasn't even signed up on the list.     Got most of my remodeling project done in the MBR bathroom done too.  

Maybe I should go back and see who was on yesterday....._hmmmmmmmm_....let's see......_whooo_ could have been here?   

Halian....am I seeing things????  Were you here????  lol     (told ya so)


----------



## Verve

Well I did it. It wasn't so bad. I did have to check my email on my parent's computer at one point (for school), but my good computer was shut down the entire day. 

Gee, that was kinda easy


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

I logged on on accident. I totally forgot about it...dah well


----------



## Kornowski

Rambo said:


> Heh - good luck guys!
> 
> Technically, you could go on someone else's PC, right?



No, that doesn't count, lol



M0ddingMan1a said:


> i failed already.



Awww man!



Rambo said:


> Hahaha, you all failed (_well, not everyone, but still..._)!
> 
> I bet Kornowski will be having words with you tomorrow!



Here I am and not impressed to say the least 



Kabu said:


> Well, I made it to 2:00 pm.  But that's only because I wasn't home...lol



You could have donw longer, it wasn't hard 



Halian said:


> I'm sorry Kornowski! We have failed you! We are not worthy in your presence



I'm sure I'll forgive you all  



Kabu said:


> That's because he has a life!  LOL
> 
> I'm sorry too!



Yeah, I have a life, so does everybody else on the forum... You just gotta try.



I did it anyway, and I haven't been on till 5:30 today either!






Wasn't hard at all!


----------



## Punk

OMG I totally forgot but I don't think I even logged in :S


----------



## Ben

Kabu said:


> Aren't you a little young to be hittin' the hard stuff?...LOL  I haven't had sweet tea since I lived in New Orleans.



The sweet tea I had was excellent. I just couldn't stop drinking it. I went on a sugar high a while later and went up on stage with the band   



QuestionCat said:


> I DID IT!!!  And I wasn't even signed up on the list.     Got most of my remodeling project done in the MBR bathroom done too.
> 
> Maybe I should go back and see who was on yesterday....._hmmmmmmmm_....let's see......_whooo_ could have been here?
> 
> Halian....am I seeing things????  Were you here????  lol     (told ya so)



well, I didn't actually realize it was shut down day until about 12:00. So I was on the computer for half the morning. Then decided it was already too late. So I just stayed on. It was really boring here on Saturday. I couldn't deal with it


----------



## Emperor_nero

HA HA!!!!!! I DID it and it was fun!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Emperor_nero said:


> HA HA!!!!!! I DID it and it was fun!!!!



I know, me too!
It wasn't hard at all was it?

I went out to the pine woods (squirrel reserve) with my girl-friend and took some photographs


----------



## Emperor_nero

No ity wasn't really hard at all and that sounds nice.  

Yeah I was going to take some photographs but I never got around to it.


----------



## Kornowski

Emperor_nero said:


> No ity wasn't really hard at all and that sounds nice.
> 
> Yeah I was going to take some photographs but I never got around to it.



Yeah!
Thanks, It was 

You should, do you like photography?


----------



## The_Other_One

I really had nothing else to do that day...  PLUS I had to study and guess where my notes are 

What's even more funny, I purchased a PS2 game yesterday


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Excuses, excuses 

I wonder... 

lol, I actually play my PS2 still, I play Madden 07. What game did you get?


----------



## spitviper

I did it i was not on my computer all shutdown day (actually two days)
I was mainly just at the skate park


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome!
I wonder if there'll be another one next year?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Awesome!
> I wonder if there'll be another one next year?



Isn't it an annual thing? Don't they have it every year?


----------



## Verve

I think this was the first year. There's nothing keeping people from doing it again, so I guess is annual now.


----------



## QuestionCat

Halian said:


> well, I didn't actually realize it was shut down day until about 12:00. So I was on the computer for half the morning. Then decided it was already too late. So I just stayed on. It was really boring here on Saturday. I couldn't deal with it



Ha!

So, I went over to the site, typed in what I did...which was "home project" and entered it.

 

I was kind of curious about the number of people who actually did it...but I am not so sure if there will end up being an accurate tally...judging by the some of the...um....rather interesting responses.


----------



## PabloTeK

I did it, first orders of the day was to get a steam train down the line (Loughborough - Leicester) before heading back up with some mates and then spending 2 1/2 hours on a diesel multiple unit before a heads-out from Lougborough to Leicester (8 miles) with a 6-cylinder sulzer in the freezing cold took me to 21:00 where I watched Casino Royale on the PS2 for a bit.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Kornowski said:


> You should, do you like photography?



Yeah I love photography, and I was just out taking some photos of the fields a couple weeks ago so I don't think much has changed.  And I've taken over 5 gigabytes of photos since the start of the year.  (Those are all of them mind you not just the ones that came out good )


----------



## Kornowski

GCR, What do you do?

Emperor_Nero, lol, I know, I have just under that amount... Again, not all of them great you know


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm a volunteer Trainee Porter/Cleaner at the Great Central Railway in Loughborough, I was in civvys that day 'cos I was a bit lazy.


----------



## lhstud10

whens the next official one...


----------



## Kornowski

GCR said:


> I'm a volunteer Trainee Porter/Cleaner at the Great Central Railway in Loughborough, I was in civvys that day 'cos I was a bit lazy.



Thats cool, Is it fun?

lhstud10, I think it'll be next year, I'm not sure.
Also, the Cowboys?  Go 49'ers


----------



## Kabu

Kornowski said:


> Also, the Cowboys?  Go 49'ers



You got that right!  Go Niners!


----------



## PabloTeK

Kornowski said:


> Thats cool, Is it fun?



It's hard work but fun. I have to wear a great coat otherwise my pipecleaner frame freezes through.


----------

